# Is a canister filter really necessary?



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Yesterday was quite a day. I got my 118 gallon tank........ finally! I have been waiting for months to save up the money to get this tank. After an exhausting 7 hours of renting a Uhaul, picking up the tank, moving the tank, getting it set up, filling the tank, etc etc etc, it came time for me to hook up my FX5 canister filter. Well I have never used canister filters before, but I was really excited about finally having one. I ran into a few problems though....

1) The filter does not fit underneath my stand which mean it would have to sit next to the tank, behind my TV, which would make the TV stick out at a very odd angle.

2) After taking about an hour to install the filter, I turned it on so that it could do its so called "self priming" and it started sucking water from my tank and spilling it out onto the floor. I had about 10 gallons of water on my floor before I could stop it.

I am almost positive that I did something wrong putting the filter together (I am not a very handy person in general). I was exhausted and frustrated so instead of trying to fix it, I put an AquaClear 110 temporarily on the tank. I really like the AC filters and have always used them.

Today I was thinking that I could pay to have someone install the FX5 for me; however, it still doesn't fit under my stand, and the cost of the installation is the same as buying a second AC 110 for the tank. I tend to like the simplicity of the HOB's but I want to do what's best for my fish. Is a canister filter really necessary, or can good HOB's do a fine job by themselves?

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My 72" x 18" @ 21" tall '125 gal' tank is filtered by 2x AC 110s...

It is heavily stocked (25 3"~6" Geos, 4 4"~7" Dempseys, 2, FMs & 11" BGK) and the ammonia / nitrite stay at zero...

I wouldn't classify it as "spotless", but they do a fairly good job and collecting the waste...

Vacuuming during weekly water changes keeps it quite clean...

I know 72 x 18 x 21 / 231 = 118... but the manufacturers call it a 125 gal...


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> My 72" x 18" @ 21" tall '125 gal' tank is filtered by 2x AC 110s...
> 
> It is heavily stocked (25 3"~6" Geos, 4 4"~7" Dempseys, 2, FMs & 11" BGK) and the ammonia / nitrite stay at zero...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing your experience. That makes me feel a lot better  It sounds like our tanks are the same dimensions, so that helps even more. I just like the simplicity of the HOB's and don't really like the fuss that comes with setting up the canisters.... not that my flooded living room didn't influence my opinion or anything  I am very diligent about my weekly water changes and vacuuming, so it sounds like it would be a good option for me. I was just unsure if using the AC's would be good enough because it seems like everyone steps up their filtration to a high powered canister filter when they get a larger tank. I guess I just have to use what works for me.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i like canister's but they are by no means necessary. and i would never use one that i could not find under my tank, that defeats part of the bonuses of a cansiter


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

want to sell me your 'faulty' FX5 by any chance??


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for your trouble, funny how frustrating this hobby can be at times. Although, water on the floor is not all that funny, eh? 
Like your HOB, stick with them. 
Let your eyes and weekly water quality tests determine your filtration, and your "comfort zone" determine style. 
Once you have your tank clean and healthy..just sit back and enjoy. 
After a somewhat manic trip through the many avenues of "FilterVille", my main tank is now filtered by HOB only. Almost the same as when I started.
If you still want to use the FX5, after you get familiar with it, no reason a nice container couldn`t be found..placed beside the tank to completely hide it.. These are excellent filters, but do need quite a bit more "mechanical savvy" than your HOB.

Can`t help but remember my Mom saying, 
"If they all jumped off of a bridge, would you do it too" 
I guess I would have to answer, "Well yeah, if it was a cool looking bridge"
Good Luck


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

As far as your fish are concerned I would say two AC110s is an upgrade from a fx5 rather than a downgrade.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, I'll be the odd man out here, but I have to say this:

If you went so far as to purchase a canister filter, you must have felt that the benefits that come with this type of filtration (quiet, inconspicuous, superior bio-filtration capacity, etc) were worth the time and money involved.

I think it'd be a shame to give up on it so soon. My suggestion would be, find a knowledgeable friend in the aquarium hobby, or a buddy who is very mechanically inclined to come over, install it, and show you how to take it apart and put it back together again.

My wife (God bless her soul) is all thumbs. She ended up breaking our Cuisinart Grill we got as a wedding present. She was upset with herself and didn't want to handle the new one. But I showed her how to take the grills off and put it on again, and all is well again... 

In the end, if you learn how to operate it, you've learn something new and reap the benefits of canister filtration..... Win-win....


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Canister filters are not usually "too tall". They are made to fit inside a standard height tank stand.

Is your stand oddly short or something? The FX5 is only 17"tall.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i figured it would be the width


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the tank is 18 wide so the stand would have to be more than the 12in wide ones. The FX5 is just about 16 wide. A board or other object to raise the filter up over the bottom frame would easily allow it to be moved back underneath and have a bit of the filter stick out the back opening in the stand. Since the stand would have to be a few inches from the wall for the hoses anyway it should allow for the doors to close properly in front


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Necessary is such a funny word. Are filters even necessary? Probably. Your FX5 will do a better job than two AC 110s, hands down, but it might not be your best option.

Any local fish geeks? You might be able to get someone to come help you set one up for the price of a 12 pack if you find some one close.

Get creative with your decorating. I'm sure you could find a TV stand that the filter would fit under, and then your TV would be where you want it.

Don't give up! It will do a better job and require less maint than the 110's. The 110's will work, but the FX5 will be better.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

well i am thinking about some of these stands that have maybe an open shelf in the middle, and small cabinets on the sides, they are completely enclosed, so i can see how it would be tough to fit a lot of canisters in them let alone the huge fx5


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

cjacob316 said:


> well i am thinking about some of these stands that have maybe an open shelf in the middle, and small cabinets on the sides, they are completely enclosed, so i can see how it would be tough to fit a lot of canisters in them let alone the huge fx5


Good point. I always though that design was a bad one. Maybe for smaller tanks, but the big tanks need big filters.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah it would be a good stand if you don't need to put a filter in it lol

for me i made the door opening too small to be able to bring one in and out, and i won't use a canister that i can't cary to the sink and a counter


----------



## tsmi031 (Sep 22, 2009)

In regards to the FX5 spilling water all over your floor ... did you make sure the drain plug (on the bottom of the canister by the motor housing) is closed? It may be as simple as that for getting the FX5 set up and running correctly. I believe it also comes with a DVD on how to set it up (if you bought it new). JMTC


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

lol wow it took a post on the second page to come up with a simple answer like that lol, that would be kinda funny if that is what the problem is, would hate to pay someone to come set up a filter and all he does is turn a knob


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

mithesaint said:


> Necessary is such a funny word. Are filters even necessary? Probably. Your FX5 will do a better job than two AC 110s, hands down, but it might not be your best option.
> 
> Any local fish geeks? You might be able to get someone to come help you set one up for the price of a 12 pack if you find some one close.
> 
> ...


 As far as making fish happy what would the FX5 do that the AC110s would not? maintainability is the only thing I can think of. The ACs move more water and can polish just as well with certain media.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback everyone. Its great to hear all sides 

I went out and bought a second AC110 today for the time being. It was a relief to get a filter that took 5 minutes to set up 

Yes, my stand is very oddly shaped. The doors are too small and narrow to get the FX5 into the cabinet. There is not enough room behind the tank to slide it in and out through the back. My TV unfortunately is one of those huge ones that is on wheels and doesn't need a stand I think its an eyesore, but its my husband's pride and joy so whatever 

As far as the drain plug on the bottom being closed, I honestly have no idea. I think I am going to just sell the FX5 because of the fact that it doesn't fit under the stand. Maybe in the future I'll try a Rena or Eheim canister and hopefully get some help setting it up. The only fish geek that I know that would come and help me lives too far away, but maybe my dad could help me set it up since he's "mister fix it" and usually has no problem figuring these things out.

Thanks again for all of the help


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Definitley sell the FX5. They are good filters, but if you can't use it its just wasted money. Personally I love my Rena XPs. I have various sizes of them on all my tanks. The door openings on the stand I built for my 55g are less than 12 wide and the XP3 on that tank slides out easily without scraping my knuckles.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

eddy said:


> mithesaint said:
> 
> 
> > Necessary is such a funny word. Are filters even necessary? Probably. Your FX5 will do a better job than two AC 110s, hands down, but it might not be your best option.
> ...


We're digressing a bit from the original post, but oh well :lol: To me, canisters do a better job than the AC 110 at removing fine particles from the water. The last 110 I bought had a very coarse sponge, and doesn't do a very good job at keeping the water clear. What media are you using in your AC to help remove the fine particles? Right now I just have sponges and the supplied biomedia in mine.

I'm rather disappointed with it, and will probably switch to Emperors for any future HOB purchases.

To me, the main purpose of a filter is to oxygenate and help convert nitrogenous wastes to nitrate, and the AC 110 will do that just as well as the FX5. It's just that the FX5 will remove the fine particles much better, and I'd rather swim in crystal clear water than water with lots of fine particulate debris. There's more to filtration than just a claimed GPH.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

mithesaint said:


> eddy said:
> 
> 
> > mithesaint said:
> ...


 I know there is more to a filter than GPH and I believe an AC110 also does those things as well. Basically anything you can put in the FX5 you can also put in the AC110. You will just need to clean it more often. I don't use anything special and mine stay clear or well I guess stayed clear. I had 2 AC110s on a 120. I used the cloth that is made for the magnum canisters for awhile but got tired of cleaning them all the time.

Basically any kind of filtering can be used in a AC just cut it to size and put it in there. I have also used batting in them.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have used both canisters and HOB. I had tanks where the HOB would not fit on the back of the tank so I had to do canisters. Both have their advantages.
I like the aqua clear filters. For crystal clear water I suggest two sponges with a thin layer of batting between the two sponges (can buy from fabric department in sheets or bags).
Technically the thin batting would be best on top but I find it does not stay put, so sometimes in between is best.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

See if you can swap the FX5 for maybe an Eheim 2250 it sits a little lower and is by far a better canister. The AC110 you can not go wrong with they are great filters


----------



## watchndsky (Jul 6, 2009)

its late im tired - and i didnt read the whole post so sorry if i missed this but....

if you google - you can find a copy of the manual for the fx5 - *** got one on a 125 with 2 ac110s - and i think that is an EXCELLENT setup - high levels of bio and mechanical filtration with my setup

i would seriously reconsider getting rid of the fx5 unless you just absolutely cannot find a spot to put it - i know everybody has their own experiences but mine have been awesome and maintenance is not bad at all. honestly - i mind cleaning the fx5 less than i do cleaning the two ac110's - because i always spill them. not to mention i hate - positively HATE - the bubbles a HOB filter generates. if i didnt have such messy fish i wouldnt even bother with the ac110's on my 125 - the water is crystal clear but those bubbles ruin it.... my 75 only has an fx5 running and it is gorgeous - fish look like they are floating in air.


----------



## thunderridge127 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a 100 gallon tank. I have (2) Aquaclear 110 & (1) fluidized bed filter powered by a Maxijet 600 powerhead siting on a sponge filter. The sponge filter is hidden in the left back corner of my tank & is barely noticable. :fish:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Think everyone has already gave all the input needed as far as the filter goes  , as far as the stand though...
IMO the stands tanks are sold with or for in this hobby suck...They're all made to hold the tank & look pretty, but none of them are really practical beyond that or built around the equipment ( be a good business to get into ) anyways, my suggestion is to do what i did...Get all macgyver like & build your own custom stand that accommodates your needs best based around the size needed, the strength needed, the area it would be confined to & the dimensions of your equipment all the while adding some furniture quality's to it if desired... :thumb:


----------



## aspen (Jun 15, 2004)

1 suggestion that got missed here is very important. if you are having trouble with a piece of equipment, take it back to where you bought it and get them to show you what you are doing wrong. maybe the thing is defective. if you are dealing with someone who knows how to treat their customers, they'll take the time and show you how to set it up, if even it is just on the sink. the problem is, many people forget this is what you pay for when you buy something- some after purchase support.

my 2 main small lfs's i deal with would gladly show me something i need help with. this is an invaluable resource which should not be understated. they are both long time fish guys, hobbiests first, fish store owners second. however, if you are not satisfied with the person/people you buy stuff from, spend your money elsewhere. you got the power, use it.

having said that, 2 hob's is a good way to go- just don't clean them both on the same week to preserve your bio-filter. you might even want to add a prefilter, a sponge on the intake to catch the debris before it gets inside. i use the filter foams for the fluval internals with a tiewrap to close the end.

rick


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

maybe you should try to contact someone from a local fish club or near by to help you assemble the filter. seems like a waste to sell it since you already spent the money on it- plus that filter is very good... when it works...


----------



## Gusmyster (Feb 3, 2008)

I had a canister filter on my tank and I absolutely hated it. The hoses were always getting kinks in them, if you didn't sit the o-ring properly after you cleaned it it would leak, it made a ton of racket, and it was just a big pain in the arse. Good water circulation and a couple of HOBs do the trick for me!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

ktluvsfish said:


> I am almost positive that I did something wrong putting the filter together (I am not a very handy person in general).


Did your FX5 come with an installation DVD? Mine (and my Fluval 105) did, and it made things really easy. I even watched it twice to be sure I didn't miss anything obvious.
My Eheim 2213, on the other hand, came with one folded up mice-type sheet that didn't even mention some of the included parts.

If you feel like trying again, I would ask Fluval for another DVD.

Or... http://www.fluvalblog.com/video-tutoria ... es-filter/

kevin

Edit: I didn't read the whole thread and now I see this topic is pretty much closed. Sorry.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

would it be possible to alter your stand in order to allow you fx5 to fit? if you are in need of a copy of the dvd for the fx5 shoot me a pm and ill send you one. i love these filters and also the ac filters too. if you can get it worked out to where you can use it you will love it.


----------

